# Joyous June! June Testers



## TTC74

Hi ladies! For all of us over 35 ladies who will be testing for that joyous BFP in June, follow along, give us your testing date, or just keep us updated on your testing status. We're here to cheer each other on!


----------



## Kaiecee

Hi, 7dpo today


----------



## Unlucky41

Here to cheer you ladies on. Day 12 no signs of ovulation for me. Trying for a miracle. 

What day is it for you ttc


----------



## StillTrying47

FF keeps changing my O day and testing date! Currently June 7 but I caved this morning (11dpo) and BFN, as expected. Blah! It' ain't over til it's over!


----------



## Kaiecee

This is my first month trying is that what you meant.


----------



## TTC74

CD14. OPK is darkening finally. That works for me, though. I'm away from DH until CD16. So, hopefully I will be able to fit in a BD session on the day of my pos OPK.


----------



## TTC74

My OPKs is getting dark but isn't pos yet. I'll be returning to show tomorrow. So, the timing should be perfect! An O on CD17ish sounds perfect for a good healthy egg. At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Kaiecee

8dpo and I got a dip on my chart this morning hope it's a good sign fx


----------



## Classic Girl

Decided to take a break from temping, OPKing etc. this month. Only recording when we BD. Today is my "expected O day" according to FF (using previous data) and I went to the grocery store to buy things to cook dinner and used the self-checkout. As soon as I scanned my "member card" it spit out this coupon ONLY! Is it a sign? Lol

Supposed to test June 20th. Hopefully my "taking a break from overthinking it" continues and I don't start POAS in 4 days! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Classic Girl

Took a break from temping, OPKing etc. this month. Only recording when we BD. Today is my "expected O day" according to FF (using previous data) and I went to the grocery store to buy things to cook dinner and used the self-checkout. As soon as I scanned my "member card" it spit out this coupon! Is it a sign? Lol

Supposed to test June 20th. Hopefully my "taking a break from overthinking it" continues and I don't start POAS in 4 days! :wacko:


----------



## Kaiecee

Classic Girl said:


> Decided to take a break from temping, OPKing etc. this month. Only recording when we BD. Today is my "expected O day" according to FF (using previous data) and I went to the grocery store to buy things to cook dinner and used the self-checkout. As soon as I scanned my "member card" it spit out this coupon ONLY! Is it a sign? Lol
> 
> Supposed to test June 20th. Hopefully my "taking a break from overthinking it" continues and I don't start POAS in 4 days! :wacko:

Omg that's funny, but I definitely believe in things happen for a reason so I'd say that's a sign, what's that chances that you were at that very cash that gave that coupon.


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know what it is but I could eat everything and anything


----------



## TTC74

I had my pos OPK today - which works since I'm back from my weekend trip with the girls. I've been having O pain for a little over 24 hours. So, I'm guessing the DHEA that I've been taking for about 2 months now has made for a killer O (or maybe I'm just hoping). At any rate, I'm expecting O tomorrow. Technically, it could be Tuesday given when my OPK went pos, but the O pains suggest sooner rather than later. I guess I'll know soon enough.


----------



## TTC74

Temp dip yesterday followed by temp shift today. Bring on the TWW! Praying for a father's day BFP for DH!


----------



## Kaiecee

So here's where I'm at 11 dpo tested again :bfn: which I knew would happen! 

I'm having a lot of vivid dreams almost to the point when I wake up I'm exhausted, seems like some cramps today,peeing a lot, eating a lot 

I know this really all means nothing I just hope to get my :bfp: but I have a bad feeling :(


----------



## Unlucky41

Kaiecee your progesterone must have increased hopefully you get a bfp soon.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hers my chart for those who know something about them I'm not that great
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lilchik

Please count me in, I'm 9dpo today. Have been ttc our first child for almost 10 years now, but finally had a lap done and was put on Clomid. This is my first cycle on Clomid, got a positive OPK and now in the TWW. Hoping for a miracle :bfp:


----------



## Kaiecee

Lilchik said:


> Please count me in, I'm 9dpo today. Have been ttc our first child for almost 10 years now, but finally had a lap done and was put on Clomid. This is my first cycle on Clomid, got a positive OPK and now in the TWW. Hoping for a miracle :bfp:

I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## TTC74

Good luck lilchik!


----------



## Unlucky41

Lilchik did they find anything at your lap. Just curious have you tried any assisted conception yet? Hope this is it! 

Kaiecee your chart looks very promising especially with the second dip. Wishing you all the best. 

I am not charting just monitoring cm. Ovulation should be any time now. 

Hope this is a lucky thread


----------



## Lilchik

Thank you ladies, same to all of you! We are all here for the same reason. :winkwink:


----------



## Lilchik

Unlucky41 said:


> Lilchik did they find anything at your lap. Just curious have you tried any assisted conception yet? Hope this is it!
> 
> Kaiecee your chart looks very promising especially with the second dip. Wishing you all the best.
> 
> I am not charting just monitoring cm. Ovulation should be any time now.
> 
> Hope this is a lucky thread

I had an ovarian resection done to remove the hardened tissue that covered my ovaries like a "capsule" as doc said. Everything else looked good, tubes are clear. According to doc my chances are pretty good with Clomid stimulation therefore no, we haven't tried any assisted conception. Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## Unlucky41

Lilchik your situation sounds very promising. Hoping clomid does the trick for you.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ok so last month I had a shorter af which would have been a day or 2 ago, but I'm sure I'm back to my regular cycle. 

I just have a bad feeling,if not these ic's aren't working I really hate this feeling.


----------



## TTC74

Crosshairs! (And my somewhat regular fallback rise).


----------



## Kaiecee

Got a dip in my chart this morning hope it's just because I tiki it a little earlier,or it means nothing at all. 

Feeling sick today


----------



## Unlucky41

Kaiecee hugs to you. Such a waiting game. Hopefully temp rises back tomorrow.


----------



## TTC74

I thought I had a strong O, but my low post O temps suggest otherwise. I don't care for it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Test negative again! 
Temp back up so I'm really confused,I know with most of my pregnancies I had to wait till I missed my period to test but still I think I'm out this month.


----------



## KCACO

Hi, Ladies. I'm new to the forum and thought this was a good place to jump in. I am 39 years old and my husband and I are trying to conceive our first child. We are newlyweds and started officially trying in February, 2016. We got a BFP at 11 DPO and were ecstatic and amazed that it happened so quickly. I was diagnosed with mild PCOS more than 10 years ago but never suffered from any major symptoms other than irregular periods for which I was on birth control. I thought my periods would go hay wire when I got off it, but thankfully that was not the case.

Sadly, our happy news ended with a MMC at the 7 week mark in March and I had to have a DNC. I was devastated. We waited two cycles to try again and here we are.

I am currently 13 DPO and started testing quite early because well...I can't help it and two: seeing those BFN is a gut punch but if we have to do this next month again at least it will discourage from testing early as I'll have benchmark. 

I was convinced I'd receive a BFP at 11DPO or less like last time. Mainly because I am having some of the same symptoms and time ovulation and BD perfectly. Symptoms are boobs feel full and slight burning/tingling in nipples and cramps like AF is coming. I've also had the feeling I was getting AF since 9 DPO and nothing. It's due today, I had cramps yesterday and early this morning, now they are gone and still nothing. 

I might just wait two more days and test. I should be discouraged, but I'm convinced I'm preggers. We'll see.


----------



## Kaiecee

super nauseated this morning had a tiny dip in my chart but not too worried about it since I had dips near af with my other pregnancies,just hope it goes back up hoping the witch stays away.


----------



## Lilchik

:sad2: I'm out this month, AF came full force yesterday. I knew it was coming.....didn't feel pregnant, no symptoms I could brag about. Had my little crying moment, feel better today. Oh well, new cycle - new chance!
Hope you ladies have better luck this month. :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

I had a wave of dizziness, nausau, and light headedness last night. It felt like I stood up too fast, but I didn't and it lasted for a half hour or so. I don't know if it means anything but just thought I'd throw it out there. I did try Dr Google and learned that this can be signs of implantation pre-pos hpt.


----------



## Kaiecee

Temp up a little this am as of now no af and I hope it doesn't come.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm out!
The :witch: has showed up right on time I guess :( 

Onto next month


----------



## Unlucky41

So sorry ladies! I am 5 days post ovulation no symptoms yet. My temp rose really slowly after ovulation so it doesn't look good already hormones imbalance. My sister just announced to relatives that she is pregnant with twins! Very hard to accept when and am older and have been trying alot longer.


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Kaiecee

I got red last night but since then nothing since being off bc I don't get heavy periods now but it's so confusing I would like my regular periods back


----------



## Unlucky41

How long have you been off the bc


----------



## Kaiecee

Unlucky41 said:


> So sorry ladies! I am 5 days post ovulation no symptoms yet. My temp rose really slowly after ovulation so it doesn't look good already hormones imbalance. My sister just announced to relatives that she is pregnant with twins! Very hard to accept when and am older and have been trying alot longer.

I'm so sorry that must be really hard. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

I had an iud for 7/8 months got rid of it in March because I was always bleeding not just spotting,then 1 month of nuvaring didn't like it then the pill for 1 month but missed 10 pills then dh said let's try for 1 more...but it was the pill bc that really screwed me up because even after the iud and nuvaring I still have regular bleeding.


----------



## KCACO

KCACO said:


> Hi, Ladies. I'm new to the forum and thought this was a good place to jump in. I am 39 years old and my husband and I are trying to conceive our first child. We are newlyweds and started officially trying in February, 2016. We got a BFP at 11 DPO and were ecstatic and amazed that it happened so quickly. I was diagnosed with mild PCOS more than 10 years ago but never suffered from any major symptoms other than irregular periods for which I was on birth control. I thought my periods would go hay wire when I got off it, but thankfully that was not the case.
> 
> Sadly, our happy news ended with a MMC at the 7 week mark in March and I had to have a DNC. I was devastated. We waited two cycles to try again and here we are.
> 
> I am currently 13 DPO and started testing quite early because well...I can't help it and two: seeing those BFN is a gut punch but if we have to do this next month again at least it will discourage from testing early as I'll have benchmark.
> 
> I was convinced I'd receive a BFP at 11DPO or less like last time. Mainly because I am having some of the same symptoms and time ovulation and BD perfectly. Symptoms are boobs feel full and slight burning/tingling in nipples and cramps like AF is coming. I've also had the feeling I was getting AF since 9 DPO and nothing. It's due today, I had cramps yesterday and early this morning, now they are gone and still nothing.
> 
> I might just wait two more days and test. I should be discouraged, but I'm convinced I'm preggers. We'll see.


I'm updating for anyone who might come across this thread in the future. 

I got my BFP this morning at 18DPO. It's possible, and likely, that I ovulated later than FF predicts based on my positive OPK. I'm happy and cautiously optimistic. My brief timeline:

Started testing daily at 6 DPO with Wondofo sticks. BFN all the way up to the morning of 16DPO. Tested again in the evening and got a very very faint line on FRER. Today's line is still faint but definitely darker and I don't have to squint to see it.

Symptoms:
Lots of CM EW and sometimes a mix of creamy. "Burning"/tingling nipples. Also I had "period is coming" like cramps up to 16 DPO that would be stronger in the morning and just decrease throughout the day.

Anyway, hope this is helpful to someone who might be in a similar situation. This is our first cycle trying after our MMC. Didn't know what to expect, but I'm happy, cautious and hopeful.


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Kcaco!


----------



## KCACO

TTC74 said:


> Congrats Kcaco!

Thank you!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats! 

Afm:
I'm actually having a heavier af which is good since coming off by it was just spotting so happy about that,tomorrow is first day of my 2nd cycle of clomid


----------



## Unlucky41

Congrats Kcaco wonderful news.


----------



## KCACO

Thank you Unlucky41 & Kaiecee. 

Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Kaiecee

Starting first pill of my second round of clomid tonight. Wish me luck.


----------



## Ttc12345go

I am due for AF today and 2 days ago I took a HPT and there was a faint line so today I took another test and it was a BFN. My cp I high soft and closed. Creamy cm sore nipps stuffy nose lightheaded here and there. Any ideas ladies. Baby dust to you all.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope you get your :bfp: good luck


----------



## TTC74

I think I have a vvvfpl. Here is the wondfo.
 



Attached Files:







Wondfo 6-16-16.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTC74

Here is the neg of the wondfo since the pic stinks with the line so light.
 



Attached Files:







wondfo 6.16.16 neg.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTC74

I can't wait for later/tomorrow to see if it develops!


----------



## Lilchik

Kcaco, Congrats on your BFP! God bless!

Kaiecee, I've started my second round of Clomid today also. Wish you luck!
Oh Lord, please, hear our prayers.


----------



## Kaiecee

Lilchik said:


> Kcaco, Congrats on your BFP! God bless!
> 
> Kaiecee, I've started my second round of Clomid today also. Wish you luck!
> Oh Lord, please, hear our prayers.

Yay a clomid buddy fx it's our month. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

So I don't know if it's just me but since I've been taking clomid,it's almost like viagra for me and want yo jump dh lol


----------



## Lilchik

Kaiecee said:


> So I don't know if it's just me but since I've been taking clomid,it's almost like viagra for me and want yo jump dh lol

Huh....haven't noticed anything like that :shrug: I wish it would though :haha::haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Lilchik said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> So I don't know if it's just me but since I've been taking clomid,it's almost like viagra for me and want yo jump dh lol
> 
> Huh....haven't noticed anything like that :shrug: I wish it would though :haha::haha:Click to expand...

It's weird it's only done it these last 2 rounds I've used it before and never did that


----------



## TTC74

So, I'm super excited this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kaiecee

TTC74 said:


> So, I'm super excited this morning.

Congrats I definitely see that one :flower:


----------



## Lilchik

TTC74 said:


> So, I'm super excited this morning.

Congrats! Hope everything goes well for you this time. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

I'm happy but terrified of another loss.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats just think that it's all out of our hands and not yo stress it will be a sticky bean.


----------



## Lilchik

TTC74 said:


> I'm happy but terrified of another loss.

Everything will be just fine, you have to believe it. :flower: Stressing about it is counterproductive, try to relax and think positive. I know, I know, easy to say hard to do but you've got to do what's best for your little bean. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Maybe I can try to calm down now. I got my second beta hcg results. 70 (my hcg was 19 only 48 hours ago). So, I'm thrilled with the number 70. I have my first ultrasound scheduled for July 11th!


----------



## Kaiecee

TTC74 said:


> Maybe I can try to calm down now. I got my second beta hcg results. 70 (my hcg was 19 only 48 hours ago). So, I'm thrilled with the number 70. I have my first ultrasound scheduled for July 11th!

That's great news congrats :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

This has to be a side effect from Clomid but dying of heat it must be hot flashes even with air conditioning I'm dying.


----------



## TTC74

Kaiecee said:


> This has to be a side effect from Clomid but dying of heat it must be hot flashes even with air conditioning I'm dying.

It's the clomid.


----------



## Kaiecee

TTC74 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> This has to be a side effect from Clomid but dying of heat it must be hot flashes even with air conditioning I'm dying.
> 
> It's the clomid.Click to expand...

It sucks last month I only had pain in lower abdomen but went away a couple days after o


----------



## Lilchik

Kaiecee, isn't it weird how you get different symptoms with the same drug from month to month? I'm on cd11 today, done with Clomid for this cycle, so far no symptoms. Last Clomid cycle I had very tender ovaries by this time around, especially while walking up and down the stairs. Who knows, maybe I'll ovulate later this month.


----------



## Kaiecee

Last month I could hardly move or breathe my insides hurt this time was 2 days of hot flashes and I feel my ovaries but not painful like last month.


----------



## Lilchik

Is this your first experience with Clomid? Did you have to use it to conceive before? It's a new experience for me.


----------



## Kaiecee

Lilchik said:


> Is this your first experience with Clomid? Did you have to use it to conceive before? It's a new experience for me.

No I conceived 2 out of 5 with clomid. My second son about 9 yrs ago and my daughter a year ago.


----------



## Lilchik

Oh wow, you have a big family! Good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

I hate custody eith my ex with my 2 older boys but at home full time I have Riley 3 years old Jacob 2 years old and Mackenzie 1 year old 

I love having a big family hopefully I can have one more and then I'm done


----------



## Kaiecee

All of a sudden I feel like throwing up,dizzy but I don't think I ov'ed yet I should Friday/Saturday, must be the clomid but wow this


----------



## TJMYANGEL

hiya all I'm 42 years old and this is my last year of trying for my rainbow baby I had I m/c in 2007 then again in 2009 I had a baby boy in july 2010 but sadly passed away after 42 minutes after he was born .

I normally have 28 day cycle but this month I'm late I was due af on the 26th but never came tested and bfn I had what I thought was implantation bleed on the 19th as had brown cm with slight pink but only lasted 3 days so gutted as thought would get bfp when tested :cry::cry::cry:

so good luck to al ladies on your bfp xxxxxx


----------



## Kaiecee

TJMYANGEL said:


> hiya all I'm 42 years old and this is my last year of trying for my rainbow baby I had I m/c in 2007 then again in 2009 I had a baby boy in july 2010 but sadly passed away after 42 minutes after he was born .
> 
> I normally have 28 day cycle but this month I'm late I was due af on the 26th but never came tested and bfn I had what I thought was implantation bleed on the 19th as had brown cm with slight pink but only lasted 3 days so gutted as thought would get bfp when tested :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> so good luck to al ladies on your bfp xxxxxx

Maybe you ov'ed later? Maybe you need a blood test to know I'd wait and test again in a couple days. Fx


----------



## Lilchik

Kaicee, how are you doing? Have your Clomid symptoms subsided? Afm, I got my first +OPK on Sunday (two more after that, one Sunday evening and Monday afternoon). I'm counting Monday, yesterday, as my ovulation day. Don't have much to complain about this Clomid cycle, except for some tenderness in the ovaries, up until today. I did have a few very short spells of dizziness within the last few days, especially from sudden movements. Don't know if this is related to ovulation.


----------



## Kaiecee

A day or 2 after ov everything goes back to normal


----------



## Kaiecee

**TMI**
Went to bathroom when I wiped I had a lot of cm twinged with a very light pink wondering if it's implantation since I'm only 10dpo and got a tiny bit of cramps I hope this isn't a bad sign

What do you all think????


----------

